# It is ok to connect this sub?



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, how are you? 
I have an RCA RT2911 1000-Watt home theater system. The sub channel is 210 RMX at 3Ohms. The subwoofer I would like connect to this system is an 8ohms subwoofer, but doesn't says the exact RMX. It only says Max power = 400 watts and Peak power = 800 watts. Can I run this subwoofer?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I have no idea what “RMX is.” We would have to know what connections your RCA has available for subwoofers, as well as the connections on the subwoofer you’re interested in to offer any suggestions. If you could provide links for the manuals for both it would be helpful. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im going to guess he means RMS 
Unfortunaty the RCA system as well as many HTIB (Home Theater In a Box) systems dont allow you to interchange speakers and subs. If you do you will likely cause damage to the system


----------



## djloui (Nov 10, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I have no idea what “RMX is.” We would have to know what connections your RCA has available for subwoofers, as well as the connections on the subwoofer you’re interested in to offer any suggestions. If you could provide links for the manuals for both it would be helpful. :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Sorry I meant RMX. This might be stupid what I want to do.
I took the wires out of this sub to used it without the tweeters. Here is what I want to use as a subwoofer.

http://www.exitpro.us/prod_zdj112.html

This is the Rca home theater I want to connect the subwoofer. 

http://www.amazon.com/RCA-RT2911-1000-Watt-Theater-System/dp/B008658FRG

* If scroll down you'll se the specs.

Thanks


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Info on both products is scarce and not very clear. 1) is this going to be used in a traditional theater setting? 2) as mentioned above, with the info I could find, I think you'll potentially start something on fire, or at least ruin both. What is the cost of the sub?


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

djloui said:


> Sorry I meant RMX. This might be stupid what I want to do.
> I took the wires out of this sub to used it without the tweeters. Here is what I want to use as a subwoofer.
> 
> http://www.exitpro.us/prod_zdj112.html
> ...


That 1st link looks an awful lot like a live sound speaker. It won't reproduce true subwoofer frequencies. At best it may get down to 60hz. 
I wouldn't use it with the RCA set.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, That is not a sub at all and would likely sound awful using it as one.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

djloui said:


> Hi, how are you? I have an RCA RT2911 1000-Watt home theater system. The sub channel is 210 RMX at 3Ohms. The subwoofer I would like connect to this system is an 8ohms subwoofer, but doesn't says the exact RMX. It only says Max power = 400 watts and Peak power = 800 watts. Can I run this subwoofer?


 Not trying to be rude at a here, simply objective.. You have the idea of a home theater system all wrong... You need to do some simple research before you go and attempt to buy random equipment and plug it in to more random equipment.. That isn't even a subwoofer? You honestly could spend 2-400 dollars on a HTIB(Home Theater in a Box) from onkyo, Yamaha, etc, that would have easy installation, come with all components needed, sound much better then what you have, and teach you the basics of receivers and compatible speakers. Plus these come with recievers that leave you the ability to upgrade to different speakers later. We all must start somewhere. Also, don't those rca home theaters have proprietary hookups? I don't think they have classic binding posts/lfe inputs..


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Looks like a dissected/crippled/modified live performance loudspeaker as a sub, connected to a HTiB would be.... 

*Franken-HiFi. *

All bets are off, I would think it will either make no sound that you want to hear (or just insufficient sound), or do something briefly before something overheats and catches fire. I'm being slightly facetious, but only slightly.

James' advice above is sound, read through the stickies in this forum, and then go shopping for the appropriate package. 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ns/23430-new-looking-good-starter-system.html

Consumer Reports has reviews of HTiBs and something they differentiate, "systems" that are packages assembled from separately sold components, so that you can upgrade any component at a later date. E.g. a Yamaha HTR-xxxx AVR and a set of speakers, and perhaps a entry-level BD player. I'd recommend the "systems." You can find reviews of the AVRs and BD players, and decide if the system is a good value, not guess based on brand name or peer (consumer) reviews. 

There's a stickie for HTs for < US$500, but it hasn't been posted with recent recommendations in a while. Maybe somebody could help out there? 

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-500-home-theater-system-recommendations.html


----------

